# ISO Creme Caramel Idea



## LPBeier (Mar 22, 2009)

I am catering a dessert reception for a wedding in early June and have the couple coming over Wednesday to discuss the menu.  They want a good variety of items buffet style that people can fill up a plate.  Items can be eaten with a fork, but they need to be small and easy to put on the plate.  One item they have requested is creme caramel which they had at camp where they met and I cooked. 

At camp we did 100 creme caramel desserts in muffin tins for a banquet and it worked out well.  We turned them onto a half sheet and put them onto prepared plates and spooned the excess caramel from the pans on top.  

For the wedding we can't put them on individual plates so I was thinking if I got some sturdy silver cupcake papers and turned the muffin tin custards into the papers and poured the caramel over, people could just pick up the paper cup and put it on their plates.

Anyone have any comments?  Or better ideas?


----------



## Alix (Mar 22, 2009)

I think that should work Laurie. I've never done anything like that but I don't see why it wouldn't. It might be a bit picky trying not to mess up the edges.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 22, 2009)

How about a custard with carmel on top.  Serve in a small clear vessels of some type.  A bit more elegant than a just a creme carmel. You could even add a bit of coffee to the custard to really bring some stronger flavors into the mix.  

A Coffee custard with carmel would be a very appealing to me in a service like you described.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, Jeff, I will certainly play with that one.  They actually requested the creme caramel, but I will be doing a tasting for them so can offer it and a variation such as you suggested.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 23, 2009)

Seems like it would have to be a very sturdy cupcake paper indeed to contain the creme caramel and not have it collapse when some of the guests picked them up.  Also, if you turned the creme caramels into the muffin cups, they'd be larger on the bottom and not really fit unless the paper muffin cups were larger than the muffin tins they were prepared in... I'm trying to picture it.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 23, 2009)

SharonT said:


> Seems like it would have to be a very sturdy cupcake paper indeed to contain the creme caramel and not have it collapse when some of the guests picked them up.  Also, if you turned the creme caramels into the muffin cups, they'd be larger on the bottom and not really fit unless the paper muffin cups were larger than the muffin tins they were prepared in... I'm trying to picture it.



Well, I am looking at using these, which have a 2" diameter bottom, and I am using mini muffin tins for the custard. The top of my muffin tin is 1.5 inches and being that small, they shouldn't be that heavy, plus they have the edge to hold onto to get it to the plate.

Does that make sense?


----------



## SharonT (Mar 23, 2009)

That does make sense.   I've never seen those "flange side" muffin cups before.  I can picture it now - and with a miniature dessert on it, I would think it would be manageable picking it up with one hand.  (Are you hoping they come in white?)


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 23, 2009)

SharonT said:


> (Are you hoping they come in white?)



Actually blue and/or white as those are the wedding colours.  I have sent the link to my supplier to see if they can find them for me.


----------

